# Just brought home the new Rancher



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

I was going to buy a used 650 Brute force from a guy but after looking around for a couple weeks I decided to go with a 2012 Rancher AT, I really like the auto trans and the fuel injection as well as the independent rear suspension.
Of course as soon as I got home it started raining!!
so its got its first small taste of mud and has a whopping 1 mile on it............. For now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! congrats!


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

looks good. Whats the plans?


----------



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

Not sure just yet, I know some wheel/tires winch bumpers ect.
Still window shopping on the wheel/tire combo


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Better get the gear reduction for that thing. If u plan on gping bigger. Those autos are geared about 13-15% higher than the sra's


----------



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

Didnt know that.
Surley it will handle some 26" tires without trouble


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

26 is the biggest you should go on the AT's in my opinion. You can get the SRA gears and swap them in your motor for around 80$ and be able to handle a 28"


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing some action shots.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya i was on tge debate about the irs ranchers when i bought mine and thats why i got the sra.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks just like my gf new bike but hers is a sra manual shift which I think is the best....yours is beautiful tho keep us updated on your plans.......hers is in 10 million pieces at the moment


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks good, but that camo won't last. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

